# Men - Your Name



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Question for the men: Do you like your name to be said/called out during sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't wait to hear answers. lol. I feel so stupid calling out his name. Normally, I just call on God.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I can't wait to hear answers. lol. I feel so stupid calling out his name. Normally, I just call on God.


:iagree::iagree::rofl::rofl::rofl: too funny! Yet reminds me of myself!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I can't wait to hear answers. lol. I feel so stupid calling out his name. Normally, I just call on God.


You sound like you are praying too huh?...........lol


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

A few oh gods and yes's would be good. My actual name (the short version) would feel awkward and weird. My childhood nickname might be nice (my name with 'y' added to it ) becaus nobody calls me that anymore except some childhood friends.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's why I don't go to church. I pray enough during the week. 

Jelly, do you call out your partner's name? I had a lover that would call out my name and it was creepy. lol.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Question for the men: Do you like your name to be said/called out during sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm..she never does this.

She calls for Jesus a lot though that`s gotta count for something.

She doesn`t call me by name anyway so...I dunno.

Edit:

I just realized if she called out any other guys name I`d be seriously pissed but the Jesus thing doesn`t bug me..

weird.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I never really thought about it but now that you ask, yes, I think it would be a little weird to hear her call out my name..


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm... I throw out a few "Oh GOD!"s and his name.... he seems to like it.....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

All I can see is:



> Do you like blah blah blablabla/bla blah during sex?


so my answer is yes.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a 'god f*ck me harder baby' kind of girl
i can't imagine actually saying someone's name ha ha
plus there's always 'the danger'


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lon said:


> All I can see is:
> 
> 
> so my answer is yes.


Haha. Awesome. And thanks to the men who have answered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

does it count that i call out my own name? :scratchhead:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

When I am going down on her she will sometimes call me "Don Tstop'


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> does it count that i call out my own name? :scratchhead:


LOL :rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I've never called his name out ever. I do the god thing too. Actually it's more like OooooooOOOOOOOOOh my GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooOOOOOOOOooooooooOOOOOOOOOoooooooD.
> 
> Today we were email flirting and he was calling himself [hisname] Maximus and I asked him if he wanted me to yell that out during sex and he said NO.


unless you're thinking of Maximus Decimus Meridius which, you know, has been known


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

She says Oh God alot........close enough.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

in fact a very old (and probably untrue!!!) rumour about him is that he shouts 'Go Russ Go!' whilst having sex


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes i love it


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Your call is very important to us please stay on the line until the next service representative is available.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

I can take it or leave it, I just want my name said with passion and/or longing if it's uttered.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had my name legally changed to "Oh Yea, that's it, that's the spot".

It's great for the sex, very empowering.

But, it sure makes the girl at the burger place uncomfortable when she calls out my order on the PA system.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'm not a man, but good question! 

I know I love it when he calls out _my_ name. It's not all the time, so I guess that unexpected factor of hearing my name amidst a sentence of profanity-lust is awesome! I wonder if he'd feel the same?


----------



## Batman64 (Nov 25, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> does it count that i call out my own name? :scratchhead:



Is it wrong that I call out my own name and grab my own ass from time to time?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If my name was Batman I would insist that she call it out.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Batman64 said:


> Is it wrong that I call out my own name and grab my own ass from time to time?


LOL! I'm guessing your joking... but I think if my wife heard me call out my own name she'd think I was a bit full of myself. 

Ohhhh Browncoat you stud! LOL. Nope not gonna happen.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Batman64 said:


> Is it wrong that I grab my own ass from time to time?


oh, i thought that was a given


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Actually, if my name was Batman I might call it out myself and grab my own ass.

"Hell ya, Batman, that's the way to lay that pipe!"

I've heard that the ladies love it when you speak in the third person.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ lmao!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

*Dean* said:


> You ladies need to be careful, calling out Brad is a big mood killer.


But.... what about RP?? Or does that end at that moment???? :scratchhead:

Oh, and Brad's not my type.... more like Orlando


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

yes daddy likes


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Nahh, she's done it a few times, but just feels weird. Like she wants to tell me something.

"Uhh, yeah Im right here. What do you want?"


Now if my name was Harder.......


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Question for the men: Do you like your name to be said/called out during sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm glad my sorrows provided fuel for another thread.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol. That's exactly here I got the idea for this thread, GD!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Lol. That's exactly here I got the idea for this thread, GD!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Of course most people here saw the immediate potential danger involved with this practice. Funny thing is, my wife never said my name at all and then all of a sudden she calls me by some fictional character name. Dang.  It was around that time I found she was having her EA, so I guess it could have been worse if she'd said OM's name. Oh well, I'm sure for most people this will work out better.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

So long as it's my wife calling my name and not, say ... somebody at the door, then it's a definite YES!

It doesn't have to be my name. The term of endearment she usually uses to address me works even better than my name.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'd rather her call my name that someone else's.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

It don't matter to me....
But sometimes I would think, either something is really right.... Or really wrong.... 

Outside of sex, when I hear my name, it's usually a disaster to attend to...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

If any, it would just be the "pet names" for each other. But more often than not, it's just what richly comes out in the heat of passion!


----------



## 7737 (Feb 10, 2011)

I wonder how many guys out there are called 'Hurry up' or 'Is it in yet'..???


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I can't wait to hear answers. lol. I feel so stupid calling out his name. Normally, I just call on God.


You Rang?


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

My wife doesn't call out my name...or anything. Just heavy breathing.

Although, before I was married I was with this girl and we always used condoms. We decided that we didn't like them, so we went to the clinic and we both got checked out to ensure we each had a clean bill of health (this blew the Doctor's mind that two young people were responsible enough in doing this before going bareback). Once we got our tests back as clean and she went and got a depo shot, the next day as I entered her. She went wild! Grabbed me and pulled me down onto her and said, "OH GOD! CROSSBAR!!" I absolutely LOVED IT! She never did that using condoms. And I didn't last long...but, one ham sandwich and 15 minutes I was back in the game!!!

So, yeah! I like it.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> If any, it would just be the "pet names" for each other. But more often than not, it's just what richly comes out in the heat of passion!


Pet names would be ok, as long as your pet name isn't "tiger".


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Dog said:


> Funny thing is, my wife never said my name at all and then all of a sudden she calls me by some fictional character name. Dang.


Tell her to stop calling you Edward! Tell her you don't like it!


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Tell her to stop calling you Edward! Tell her you don't like it!


Oh it's a slip of the tongue thing, in the heat of the moment literally. She's actually not done that particular one a lot anymore, but has a history of using the wrong name with me. She's not trying to be mean, but that doesn't help my ego. I know when she's done it because she'll deny deny deny until finally admitting (this is all after, not during bedroom time) that she did it and says sorry and all that. But after her EA and a lot of other harsh comments from her, I already feel like the shlubby provider guy whose wife prefers the men who populate her fantasies. This kind of thing would be pretty trivial in another context, but in our marriage it's just another punch in the gut. All that being said, she is trying to make things up to me and I've got to get past all this stuff at some point (thus my visits here to this site).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That would not work for me. You should tell her to stop it. That is wrong wrong wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> That would not work for me. You should tell her to stop it. That is wrong wrong wrong on so many levels.


Compared to some of what she said to me at our lowest time about 18 months ago, this unintentional stuff is the least of my worries. But yeah I'm not feeling like much of a husband or a man these days. 

And then she'll go and say stuff like, "What happened to my husband, the go-getter who was always ready to take on the world?" Umm, dear, you pretty much ran that guy over, backed the car over him again, called him a p---y and drove off.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Well that get from underneath the car and tell her "Stop calling me 'Edward." I am not ok with that at all."

Or start shouting out one of her hot friend's name (kidding).

You need to stand up for yourself.

And I just hi-jacked my own thread


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Well that get from underneath the car and tell her "Stop calling me 'Edward." I am not ok with that at all."
> 
> Or start shouting out one of her hot friend's name (kidding).
> 
> ...


Oh yeah no I appreciate the advice, and sorry for taking part in jacking your thread. I had my own thread but I stupidly deleted it after I thought someone on another site (similar thread) had recognized me. I release your thread back into the wild for more discussion on women calling out men's names in bed.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I hear oh God a lot and yes baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

I like it. If she says my name each time I drive insider her, the faster I go the faster she says it... very intense.

We've done it, I liked it, but I also like to keep my bedroom talk fresh. If I heard the same thing each day, or oh goooood over and over for 10 years, it would get old. I like the variety.

I have ran out of things to say myself these days, I sound like a broken record.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

If it is just my name alone, I don't like it. I find it distracting. I had an ex-gf who used to say my name as part of a dirty sentence or phrase. That could be fun.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

No I really don't care for her calling my name, though I do get excited when we are going at it and she starts throwing expletives at me such as "Fvck me NOW!!!. Fvck me hard you MOTHERFVCKER!!!"


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Question for the men: Do you like your name to be said/called out during sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My "friend" calls my name out every time we're together, not loud just kind of a whisper, the first time was a bit weird, new to me, but I got used to it. It's sexy when it's done properly and sensually. I'm more like "don't freakin' move"...lol


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

7737 said:


> I wonder how many guys out there are called 'Hurry up' or 'Is it in yet'..???


I guarantee my husband hasn't heard that! :rofl:


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

7737 said:


> I wonder how many guys out there are called 'Hurry up' or 'Is it in yet'..???


To be honest I thought the 'Is it in yet' question was a cliche, that women never said that or felt that way... until I came here.

I can tell you this though, any guy who had that happen to him... isn't going to say jack about it.  Not interested in bragging here, just glad to say I never had this happen to me.

The 'hurry up' part I've got many many times... verbally but mostly from body language. It's kind of a curse if the guy always takes way longer than the woman.

As much as I hear/read that women want men to last longer, there's clearly a point at which it becomes too much... at least in my limited experience. The 'hurry up' body language really doesn't help either... in fact it makes things take even longer (or often times just makes me want to give up trying).


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't mind hearing my girlfriend calling out my name in the heat of passion. It sure as hell better than hearing her shout out "fvck me daddy"


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

That depends on what your name is! Jorge', Sebastian, being screamed yes. But a name like Magaguga, Mogambo, I don't know...


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

I am all in for it, any verbal stuff would be a big improvement


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

If she can still form words you're not doing it right.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Take it or leave it for me! But it rarely ever happens!

When in the act, I'm just happy with the aforementioned religious epitaphs and the nicknames. 

And conversely, I rarely ever utter my love interest's name out as well.

I'm just hoping that it doesn't really bother her either!*


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

No, but I am considering changing my name to sigh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> If she can still form words you're not doing it right.


and we have a winner.:smthumbup:


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Yea i would like it.

although this reminds me of a friend i once new his name was Stoup, he pronounced it as Stop maybe his accent. Now that would be confusing.
German i think?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Total turn on when I hear "**** ME AMP!!"


----------

